# Irony in Bass fishing



## leovpin (Mar 18, 2009)

Just wanted o share with you guys how things can be ironic when bass fishing. I hit a local very small lake (or very big pond depending on how you look at it) with the kayak the other day. It is a public place with very little access to the water so I thought I'd have an advantage by being able to reach the unreachable areas from the water.

I fished for a few hours, a threw a lipless crank for a while, then a spinerbait with just a dink to account for. Slowed down, switched to a t-rigged worm, nothing. I worked almost the entire place: deep, shallow, in the wind, out of the wind, you name, I hit it.

At least I am felling all "bassmasters elite series" using my new cranking combo and thinking how great it is that I have braid on my worm/jig combo 

Well, Just ended the day practically skunked.

On my way out, there is a gentleman fishing the bank, old-school style: spincast, bobber and worm. I asked him if he had any luck, he pulls out his stringer from the water and there she is: probably 4 pounder looking pretty "gravid" to me. He also had a 8" smallie with him, I didn't even know there were smallies in that place! I have to admit I was jealous about the big bass...

Well, next time I'll take my son's snoopy spincast combo, a cork and some night crawlers


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

just goes to show you that even though we spend a nice chunk of change on the "proper gear" that it still results in occasionally being "outfished" by somebody who spent considerably less than us.bass don't care how much we've spent,they only care that "food" is in the right spot at the right time.if it makes you feel any better at all,i've had the same experience while out fishing.


----------



## leovpin (Mar 18, 2009)

It was funny though. I felt pretty silly....


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Getting "outfished" by someone using live bait is not really something to feel silly about. It happens.


----------



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

Doesn't that guy know that bass are poisonous to eat?.. on a serious note. i'm all about selective harvest and everything. but an 8" smallmouth??????????


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

I got spanked fishing for smallies and I was using leeches wading and all while the nerdy shore guy with nightcrawlers was killin em


----------

